# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Συμβατικά Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ (Ropax Ships- Roll-On-Roll-Off-Passenger-ship/ferry) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Carribean Fantasy [Chihuahua Star, Victory]

## .voyager

Φωτογραφίες μου από το πλοίο ως Victory, στη Βαρκελώνη, πέρισι. 

DSC00310.JPG

DSC00335.JPG

DSC00302.JPG

Πλέον δραστηριοποιείται στο Μεξικό κάτασπρο!

----------


## mastrovasilis

και μερικά στοιχεία για το πλοίο του voyager1984.

M/F Chihuahua Star
Building year	1989 / 1998
Building yard	Mitsubishi Heavy Industries, Japan (#1174)
Owner	Baja Ferries
Operator	Baja Ferries
Length	187,1 m
Breadth	27,0 m
Draft	6,3 m
GT	17.113 / 27.362
Machinery	2 * MAN-Mitsubishi 8L 58/64
Speed	23,5 kn.
Number of passengers	670 / 950
Number of beds	448 / 406
Number of cars	550
Lanemetres	1.760 / 2.100
Port of registry	La Paz
Flag	Mexico
Former names	Victory (1998-2008) - Grimaldi Lines
Victory (1989-1998) - Higashi Nippon Ferry
Former owners	Grandi Navi Veloci (1998-2008) 
Higashi Nippon Ferry (1989-1998)
Sister ships	Blue Horizon

πηγή. ferry-site.dk

----------


## agnostos

Το ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ μου 8υμιζει λιγο!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## esperos

Αδελφό  του  BLUE HORIZON  είναι.

----------


## .voyager

> Αδελφό  του  BLUE HORIZON  είναι.


Και η κύρια διαφορά τους έγκειται στον καθρεύτη και στη μετασκεύη που έχει υποστεί ιδιαίτερα το δικό μας.

----------


## mateo p

se enan efoplisti eixe afieroma kai sto BLUE HORIZON kai sto VICTORY elege oti ek kataskeuis sto VICTORY o kathreftis itan etsi me megalyteri xoritikotita

----------


## Apostolos

Και φυσικά στην τελείως διαφορετική πλώρη με την δική μας να ειναι πολύ ποιο ομορφη

----------


## samurai

Baja_Ferries_Ship.jpg5492.jpgΜια φώτο ως VICTORY, με τη φορεσιά της Higashi Nihon Ferry και μια ως CHIHUAHUA STAR με τη φορεσιά της Baja Ferries  :Smile:

----------


## Rocinante

Το πλοίο πλέον ονομάζεται Carribean Fantasy και δραστηριοποιείται μεταξύ Δομινικανης Δημοκρατίας και Πορτο Ρικο.

http://dominicanrepublic-guide.info/...bbean.fantasy/

Ορατό και απο το Αis...

http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/shi...MMSI=372067000

*Caribbeanhttp://dominicanrepublic-guide.info/getting.around/ferries.and.boats/caribbean.fantasy/ Fantasy*

----------


## ιθακη

Roci τουλάχιστον αυτό ταξιδεύει, όχι σαν το αδερφό του που την έχει αράξει και "τρώει λουκούμια" !!!

----------


## Rocinante

> Roci τουλάχιστον αυτό ταξιδεύει, όχι σαν το αδερφό του που την έχει αράξει και "τρώει λουκούμια" !!!


Αστα. Δράμα η κατάσταση. Και να ήταν το μόνο.......

----------


## Apostolos

Ταξιδεύει με Γέφυρα Ελληνική!

----------


## ιθακη

Έλα,  μπράβο.... ! Μηπως να το φέρει λοιπόν απο εδω ο κάπτεν του?

----------


## Apostolos

Άστο εκεί να κάθεται που χει ζέστη χειμώνα καλοκαίρι... 
DSC_3668 (Large).jpgDSC_3670 (Large).jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Mε ασφάλεια απομακρύνθηκαν οι 511 επιβάτες του CARIBBEAN FANTASY που έπιασε χθες φωτιά στα ανοιχτά του Σαν Χουάν. Η φωτιά ξεκίνησε στο μηχανοστάσιο και επεκτάθηκε, ενώ στη συνέχεια το πλοίο προσάραξε σε μικρή απόσταση από την ακτή. Εκτελούσε ένα δρομολόγιο από το Σαντο Ντομίγκο προς το Πουέρτο Ρίκο, για την America Cruise Ferries.
Φωτογραφίες και περισσότερες πληροφορίες μπορείτε να δείτε εδώ και εδώ.

2100.jpg
ht_cruise_ship_fire_caribbean_fantasy_jc_160817_16x9_608.jpg

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

> Το ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ μου 8υμιζει λιγο!!!


Πάντως τώρα θα θυμίζει το Ιεράπετρα!!!!  :Very Happy:   :Devilish:  Πρέπει να ταν και το μοναδικό πλοίο της εταιρίας του... Σώζεται άραγε;

----------


## PireasPiraeus

Για το τυπικό της υπόθεσης το πλοίο πήγε για σκράπ τον Οκτώβριο του 2017

----------

